# Long 350



## robkim (Sep 6, 2017)

I have a motor oil leak from the side of the lift pump where the lever is attached,do i get a new lift pump or can mine be repaired? Thanks


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Get a new pump.


----------



## robkim (Sep 6, 2017)

Just replaced the lift pump with a new one and still have some oil leaking from the same place but not as bad,,,,,does anyone else have this problem?


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

Did u replace it w/ a NEW "aftermarket" one.?? or a NEW Factory original.??


----------

